# Cordless PBX ?



## NucleusKore (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi all
I am looking for a cordless telephone solution for my parents' new home. These are my requirements (if affordable):


A cordless telephone connected to the main telephone line.
Cordless telephones around the house that connect through the above.
When an incoming call comes ALL should ring.
When anyone answers the phone, all other phones should NOT function as parallel lines for others to listen in.
It should be possible to transfer the call to another cordless at home if required.

I tried Google but could not find anything specific. I saw this
KX-TG2853BX
*www.panasonic.co.in/web/Pid/4317

Six handset expandibility they say, but they do not have an email address in the Contact Us page under cordless telephones to enquire about the product :-S

Thanks


----------



## amohit (Sep 2, 2009)

Where are you located?Bangalore? there are panasonic showrooms. One located near koromangala Sony world signal.

Panasonic are market leader in cordless handset market..so you are looking at the right place!
Regards,
Mohit


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 2, 2009)

I posted the above message after being disappointed by the local authorised Panasonic dealer in Mangalore who told me that they do not have a product that meets my requirements.


----------

